# Happy Met Winter



## 4aprice (Dec 1, 2009)

Today is the 1st day of meterological winter. .  I'm not a big believer of supertition or folk lore (except to have fun with it) but during my morning workout I encountered flurries. It definately brought a smile to my face and I'm going to run with it as a good omen.  Wishing all of you a healthy and snowy winter.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2009)

Rub the coin, stamp for feet three times, make a wish...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 1, 2009)

ya know what, i rubbed the coin, stomped my feet, then went online and bought my season passes at mountain creek and bam!!! now their saying things may be setting up weather wise this weekend. you think the voodoo lady knows ULLR?


----------



## polski (Dec 3, 2009)

We probably should have one standing thread for longer-range forecasts (for what they're worth) but I don't feel like starting one - for now I'll just link here to the latest from LionelHutz of TGR/FIS, who thinks we may or may not get a real cold snap before too very long, followed by a return to milder wx later in Dec. He's down with 2006-07 as an analog, which would mean patience will be rewarded, eventually.


----------

